# Old School Precision Power Powerclass PC 2600.2 - PPI Works 100% Plugs Included



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

Old School Precision Power Powerclass PC 2600.2 - PPI Works 100% Plugs Included On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-School-Precision-Power-Powerclass-PC-2600-2-PPI-Works-100-Plugs-Included/114596590639?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

haha..i'll sell you a PPI A600.2 in MINT condition for the same price


----------



## kknowles (Oct 9, 2017)

Lol, that pretty much a good deal. Grab it man!


----------

